# Time to bring back the fanny pack!!!



## sprocket47 (Oct 19, 2010)

I guess I'm officially getting old, because I do not like the whole hydration backpack for every ride deal. First, and most shallow, I think they look dumb. Especially on us big guys - the little turtle looking pack is just silly. Second, It's very uncomfortable to have a hot water bottle on my back when riding or any backpack. Third, I am very certain that most of the guys on the trail with these silly packs aren't even riding far enough to justify the need to haul all that water, and whatever else they can't live without, around. 2 big water bottles on the frame will last a long ride and one is usually sufficient. A nice compact seat pack will also hold all your essentials (tube, tool, patch, pump) and I don't mean one of those huge dangling freak sacks either.

If I do need extra space for stuff like a phone or jacket, why not a nice compact fanny pack? They are the best ever and they look smokin hot. The ladies love a guy with a nice fanny pack. Or if all else fails, use a jersey with back pockets for this extra stuff.

Seeing the common weekend warrior geared up like they're taking on an epic marathon journey makes me chuckle. Lighten up the load people and enjoy the ride.

Here to help.


----------



## swingset (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh yeah, chicks love a fanny pack. They also like Rush records, black socks and sandals, and members only jackets.

A seat pack will also put all the stuff you don't want next to your spine in a wreck right next to a sensitive area of your spine - with no bladder to cushion the blow.

No thanks.


----------



## sprocket47 (Oct 19, 2010)

Chuck Norris wears one! So, you owe me an apology.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

A fanny pack?


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

fanny packs / bum bags / lumbar packs are a great way to carry quite a bit of weight nice and low, and not get a massively sweaty back. unfortunately, they are considered to be way uncool.


----------



## sprocket47 (Oct 19, 2010)

Bill in Houston said:


> fanny packs / bum bags / lumbar packs are a great way to carry quite a bit of weight nice and low, and not get a massively sweaty back. unfortunately, they are considered to be way uncool.


That's right! And I am determined to bring them back into style because they make sense. And since I wear dress socks with my cycling shoes, among many other fashion faux pas, I can't really embarrass my family too much more.


----------



## jake01 (Sep 29, 2005)

They are a great place to carry a gun though. Sometimes you can feel awfully alone out there in the middle of the woods.


----------



## ajdonner (Apr 3, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about the fashionistas. A fanny pack will likely go unnoticed beneath your cape, Nacho.


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*I like them until*

...you start to put a good bit of weight in them, then they tend to slide down off your hips...unless you have rounded womanly hips or cinch it up way tight.  There are some that have shoulder straps to prevent this from happening though. I have an old Jandd one that I really, really like for holding spare tube, small tool kit, tube repair kit, cell phone etc. and not much more. That particular pack has two holders for water bottles but two water bottles is way too much weight for it to handle without finding it slipped off on a bumpy downhill.


----------



## Richtacular (Apr 10, 2012)

I caught myself looking at fanny packs at TJMaxx last night, and now I find this thread, hilarious. 
I catch a lot of crap for it but I prefer to take a minimalist approach to any of my sports, including biking. If I'm just doing a technical loop in one of my local areas I prefer to go with just shorts and gym shoes, I ride with a few others who prefer the same. I'll throw on a helmet if I plan on pushing it out there, but I'll sometimes go without that too... I know, it's the end of the world. 
I've brought a backpack when it was still a bit chilly out, that way I have a couple drinks on me and I keep tunes running on speakers that I can hear while they're in my bag, as opposed to earbuds that block out surrounding sounds. Now this is already too much, I prefer the equivalent of a skin diver or naturalist.
A fanny pack might be the way to go to carry a few extra things on a longer ride and also keep as a reminder not to take myself too seriously. 
And why would it matter how it looks to women? I can count on one hand how many times I've run into a woman on the trails that I ride, and I'm pretty sure they're there with a guy anyway. 
Besides, rockin the fannypack just oozes confidence, and chicks love that stuff. 

:skep:


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

no. just, no.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

sprocket47 said:


> I guess I'm officially getting old, because I do not like the whole hydration backpack for every ride deal. First, and most shallow, I think they look dumb. Especially on us big guys - the little turtle looking pack is just silly. Second, It's very uncomfortable to have a hot water bottle on my back when riding or any backpack. Third, I am very certain that most of the guys on the trail with these silly packs aren't even riding far enough to justify the need to haul all that water, and whatever else they can't live without, around. 2 big water bottles on the frame will last a long ride and one is usually sufficient. A nice compact seat pack will also hold all your essentials (tube, tool, patch, pump) and I don't mean one of those huge dangling freak sacks either.
> 
> If I do need extra space for stuff like a phone or jacket, why not a nice compact fanny pack? They are the best ever and they look smokin hot. The ladies love a guy with a nice fanny pack. Or if all else fails, use a jersey with back pockets for this extra stuff.
> 
> ...


I know that on shorter rides I COULD stick all my stuff on my bike (water, tools, etc), but I prefer have them on my body on an MTB. Even if I am only hauling 32 oz water, I'd still choose a pack over bottles and seat bag. With heavier loads this becomes even more the case.

On a road bike, I do all I can to avoid a pack.

As far as back-pack vs fanny-pack, my issue with fanny packs is that in order to carry much weight, it requires a good hip belt with some support, and I found this to be uncomfortable on a bike (though wonderful hiking).


----------



## sprocket47 (Oct 19, 2010)

> Besides, rockin the fannypack just oozes confidence, and chicks love that stuff.


Richtacular - you have this all figured out!

I don't find fanny packs uncomfortable at all. I also inline skate and use one to hold a pair of shoes, in case I need to walk home or go in a store and I'm 10 miles out, and it's very comfortable. Maybe you need a good one? I have a good North Face lumbar pack for skating and love it.


----------



## Tango59 (Apr 7, 2012)

This one. Galco Escort Waistpack and room for a phone, snack and a big ass bandaid.


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

But those guys with the hydration packs don't have to stop or slow down to get a drink....

If you really want a fanny pack though here are a couple that you should look at. The Mountain Smith "Technical Lumbar Packs" are pretty great. I work in an outdoors store and we sell loads of these, I've never seen anyone but myself use one but apparently everyone else loves em too. Mountainsmith

I have an old Osprey fanny pack though that I love, its what first made me really believe in the brand. I treated it like crap before I knew what it was and it is still holding up like a champ, looks new. Osprey doesn't make it anymore but here is one of their current packs- Talon 8 - Osprey Packs, Inc :2012: Official Site

I've never ridden with a fanny pack on but I would be concerned about load stability when using a fanny pack on a bike. With nothing else to hold it onto you it may shift around a lot when you're riding, especially if you have it loaded down with water bottles or the other gear you were talking about. And just so you know they do make fuller sized hydration backpacks that can carry a little gear along with the water.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Depending on the conditions, I can easily down 2+ liters in 1.5-2 hours of riding. That said, I will take off the pack if I don't intend to go far or for long. I don't just carry my water in it; there is a medical kit, tools, and a spare tube. It's just as much about having fun for me as it is being able to help others if they need it.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I just received my 100oz Camelbak MULE in the mail yesterday. Looking forward to using this on my upcoming ride this weekend. I prefer to just drink when I want, and my pack allows for that. I have found that I have been drinking much more water than before, and on my last ride, was left dry with some miles left to go. That won't happen again.


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

They are OK for road riding but rough off road riding it shifts around too much for me.


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

sprocket47 said:


> Chuck Norris wears one! So, you owe me an apology.


Is that you in the middle? Anyway he has a CCW


----------



## xjcrawlr (Jun 19, 2007)

I have a Mountainsmith Day TLS pack with the strapettes. It is my default camera bag and my hiking day pack.

On the bike I use either a Camelback Mule or 14'er. I will drink every drop of 100oz when the temps exceed 100 degrees.


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

I used to rock the fanny pak back in the day. It was perfect for my Walkman and a few tapes. Now the Walkmans have shrunken so much theres no need. I dont think Cbaks were around back in the early 90s but if they were I would have preferred one. My Cbak doesnt really get hot. Hmmm. Maybe you should leave it in the freezer longer.

FWIW a Cbak looks better than a fanny pak. If Chuck Norris was wearing one in that pic there would be two chicks w/ him, not dudes. Freakin' sausage fest!


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

I have been wearing a "fanny pack" for 20 yrs while riding my dirt bike and wearing a chest protector. At first they were the MSR ones, then I had some custom made...they have a separate insulated water pouch inside with cinch straps to keep the bladder from sloshing around. They have 2 side pockets for easy access, one side has a holster the other side carries my food. In the main pouch I have room for a tool roll or a jacket. On the outside it has straps to carry a rain jacket if needed. It stays put and since the weight is low, it doesn't move around when you jump or go thru whoops. I will be wearing it instead of a backpack when I ride DH, cuz I will be wearing the chest protector and the backpack doesn't work well with it. And BTW, I am cool.

Brenda


----------



## Tzvia (Sep 7, 2008)

Fanny packs? I only wear those at the range when I go shooting.

Out here it gets hot, and when I am out all day and it's in the upper 90s or higher, two big water bottles just aren't even close to enough. Back in the late '90s I wore a 70oz camelback and ran out of water on a long ride in 102 degree heat on a big climb. There were several big climbs and then a long descent back to the car ahead of me and I had to find some shade to cool down and drink the last bit of water before finishing the ride. I swore then never to be without enough water and added a water bottle cage and big bottle to my bike. Now I take a 100oz camelback AND a big bottle with electrolyte drink on the long hot rides and drink almost all of it every time. I also leave a bottle of water in the car for when I get back. In the winter, I fill the bladder with the equivalent of two big bottles and take a smaller bottle with electrolyte drink.

It also provides space for two tubes, tools, a shell jacket in winter, maps if needed, small first aid kit and some energy bars and a banana. I use a seat pack for my phone and a camera if taking one. 

I just don't see a fanny pack being as versatile and without the padding the bladder provides, I have visions of having a multitool surgically removed from my fanny...


----------



## kosayno (Sep 7, 2006)

I hate having a pack on by back but for longer rides it's necessary to carry lots of water. For shorter rides I love having my Mountainsmith lumber pack for carrying essentials and put the water bottles on the bike. My wife calls it a "manny"pack and teases me about it but it works great.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

kosayno said:


> For shorter rides I love having my Mountainsmith lumber pack for carrying


let me guess... lumber? 



kosayno said:


> My wife calls it a "manny"pack and teases me about it but it works great.


oh, jealousy is an ugly, ugly thing. 

It is interesting to read comment from people saying that the pack slides off their hips. I used to backpack, and the whole name of the game there is to get the weight of the pack to ride on your hips. So I am used to carrying 20-30 lbs just on my hips. It's just how it's done. I mean, it does require tightening the belt, but in those circles, that is regarded as a very small price to pay for getting the weight off one's shoulders. Not saying either is wrong, just that it's a difference of thought.


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

You do realize what fanny means in Brit-Speak? It's a women's front bits.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

i heard that in brit-speak, pretty much every word in the english language can mean one of the following:
beer
homosexual
genitalia
cigarettes


----------



## scotteramey (Feb 10, 2012)

Give me a camelback for two reasons (1) something between my spine and the dirt, just in case (2) carries my pump (the rest of the tools/tubes are under the seat). I bought a 1.5 Liter Bell pack at Walmart for <$20 which is pretty minimalist (i.e. not hot). I learned a lot about hydration running marathons, it's important, the bag makes it easy, and it protects me. I suppose, push come to shove, I could put a really big revolver in it that would never fit in a fanny pack - not that it would do me any good.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

scotteramey said:


> something between my spine and the dirt, just in case


I'm surprised nobody else mentioned this yet. When i am OTB'ing onto not so flat rocks/boulders, i appreciate the cushion. Just because i CAN fill my 70 oz. bladder for a 90 minute ride, doesnt mean i DO


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*Don't forget the Hulkster*



sprocket47 said:


> Chuck Norris wears one! So, you owe me an apology.


http://****yeahfannypacks.tumblr.com/Eff yeah.


----------



## Dgage (Aug 20, 2006)

sprocket47 said:


> I guess I'm officially getting old, because I do not like the whole hydration backpack for every ride deal. First, and most shallow, I think they look dumb. Especially on us big guys - the little turtle looking pack is just silly. Second, It's very uncomfortable to have a hot water bottle on my back when riding or any backpack. Third, I am very certain that most of the guys on the trail with these silly packs aren't even riding far enough to justify the need to haul all that water, and whatever else they can't live without, around. 2 big water bottles on the frame will last a long ride and one is usually sufficient. A nice compact seat pack will also hold all your essentials (tube, tool, patch, pump) and I don't mean one of those huge dangling freak sacks either.
> 
> If I do need extra space for stuff like a phone or jacket, why not a nice compact fanny pack? They are the best ever and they look smokin hot. The ladies love a guy with a nice fanny pack. Or if all else fails, use a jersey with back pockets for this extra stuff.
> 
> ...


Why do you care what other people are wearing?


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

Recently I have also been thinking of using one. I end up not using 90% of the stuff in my Deuter hydration backpack.


----------



## sprocket47 (Oct 19, 2010)

a couple people commented about "load shift" in a fanny pack. WTH are you hauling that you have to worry about it shifting from side to side? I use one for phone, ID, foldable dog bowl so my trail dog doesn't have to drink out of my water bottle, powerbar, maybe a tool if I can't get it in my minimalist seat pack, and that's about it. I guess I could wad up a rain jacket in there if needed too.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

sprocket47 said:


> a couple people commented about "load shift" in a fanny pack. WTH are you hauling that you have to worry about it shifting from side to side? .


50 - 100 oz of water (that's 2-4 water bottles worth)

I could list everything else, but it all adds up to little compared to the water., except on a longer trip I might have a bit of food in there.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

?


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

*Ergon BC pack*

I've been using the Ergon BC-1 for about two years. It keeps the weight off my shoulders and the f-link puts lots of air between the pack and my back. I don't often ride without it. I get lots of crap from my riding buddies - it's known as the "kitchen sink". I carry lots of stuff, pump, tubes, tools, derailleur hanger, clif bars. They pretty much get to ride with just bottles if they want. I think it's a small price to pay for never having to walk out of a trail system.

I find it comfortable, plus if I have my gloves and glasses in there I basically pick it up and ride. Also don't undersell the protection aspect.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

sprocket47 said:


> a couple people commented about "load shift" in a fanny pack.


meh, any kind of load shift will be ten times as bad with a backpack...


----------



## Harry Zimmermann (Jun 5, 2006)

Of course he's trolling. Otherwise he'd just use his junk trunk and keep quiet. It's not like they are hard to find.

What am I carrying that wouldn't fit in a manpurse? 128 oz. of water (that's a gallon) on longer rides, and yes I do drink all of that in several hours in the desert or all day in the mountains. A shock pump, tire pump, tube, a few lightweight tools and a couple of cables, a small first aid kit, a few bits of survival gear in case something really bad happens. Food for long rides, sometimes a jacket. A small LED light that I can use as a flashlight or put on the handlebar when I have to road it back after badly overdoing it.  The heaviest part is of course the water. As some others have mentioned, doing an endo with a fanny pack could be really bad for you. I've landed on my hydration pack a few times and it's like having a pillow strapped on my back. Pretty nice. My main mountain bike only has room for one bottle anyway. That's a very short ride!

I have a Fargo which currently has five bottle cages on it. There are holes for one more so I can put my old Bomber Cage on there and haul five liters on the bike. I like that bike for riding without a pack.


----------



## rockhop (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## david.p (Apr 11, 2011)

A small frame pack (my Jandd fits a camera, snack, maps, multi-tool, patch kit, tube, pump) and a water bottle work well for me for shorter rides.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

who needs a camelback? i can fit everything on my bike.


----------



## mdemm (Aug 4, 2010)

Let me get this straight... When one is out mtn. biking / doing there thing... I never realized I was supposed to be making a fashion statement ??? I mean really !!! Bottom line is. Use what works for you... Whether it be a back or lumbar style pack... My preference is / what I've been using, is the Mountainsmith Tour Lumbar Pack... Holds everything I need for the trails I regularly ride (20+miles) ...


----------



## Harry Zimmermann (Jun 5, 2006)

This being a forum on the interwebs, it's crawling with people who are somehow stuck with the notion there can be only one correct answer to any question that comes up. Apparently we should all have the same size wheels, the same sort of bikes, use the same kinds of pedals, and so on. *Sigh.* I must go now and have a beer, lest I begin to despair for the future of humanity.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Harry Zimmermann said:


> ...lest I begin to despair for the future of humanity.


"begin"? you must be new here.


----------



## scotteramey (Feb 10, 2012)

Harry Zimmermann said:


> This being a forum on the interwebs, it's crawling with people who are somehow stuck with the notion there can be only one correct answer to any question that comes up. Apparently we should all have the same size wheels, the same sort of bikes, use the same kinds of pedals, and so on. *Sigh.* I must go now and have a beer, lest I begin to despair for the future of humanity.


I could almost care less about how I look and what I ride so long as it gets me there and is functional and most of the guys I meet on the trail seem to have the same attitude. I haven't heard any conversations about what swell shoes somebody's wearing, how good they look in that helmet, what nice gloves they have, etc. What they do say is "hey nice bike" and I can go for that. If my dog doesn't bite me or chew the tires off my bike I'm good to go because I know he loves me more than anyone else and would never lie to me.


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

mdemm said:


> Let me get this straight... When one is out mtn. biking / doing there thing... I never realized I was supposed to be making a fashion statement ??? I mean really !!! Bottom line is. Use what works for you... Whether it be a back or lumbar style pack... My preference is / what I've been using, is the Mountainsmith Tour Lumbar Pack... Holds everything I need for the trails I regularly ride (20+miles) ...


Well, is a 'lumbar pack' made by an outdoor gear maker considered a fanny pack?

Funny, 'cuz I guess I do have one of those out there somewhere. Bought it about 15 years ago so I could work on my tan while hiking (no shirt + backpack = gross). Maybe I should dig it out ...


----------



## stop619 (Feb 17, 2012)

jake01 said:


> They are a great place to carry a gun though. Sometimes you can feel awfully alone out there in the middle of the woods.


The single most prolific identifier of off duty LEO in Southern California. I'm pretty sure they do it on purpose.


----------



## scotteramey (Feb 10, 2012)

stop619 said:


> The single most prolific identifier of off duty LEO in Southern California. I'm pretty sure they do it on purpose.


 And I thought it was the scabbard on their bike.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

rockhop said:


>


Vietnam Tom, I love watching that video on youtube.

Chuck the man Norris wears one cause I'm about 90% sure that he is packing a gun in there. I used to kid my uncle all the time about wearing a butt pack till i found out that he was paking heat and it was a very nice set up as well.

Hulk.... well If all you ever wear is gym shorts and cut off tshirts to show the pythons brother then you need a fanny pack. I remember seeing a clip on youtube from his tv show where his whole family was giving him crap about it.

Either way after reading this thread I might have to try one out.


----------



## Big Virgil (Dec 8, 2008)

The only thing actually worse than just wearing a fanny pack is wearing it in front wedged nicely under over hanging gut. YIKES!!!


----------



## Haligan78 (Jun 13, 2011)

I use The Don from camelbak all the time. It is one of their bigger packs so it doen't look too silly on my big (250lbs) body. 
I use it everyday I ride to work yet it never has water in the bladder. I carry my lunch, a few things I use at work, spare tube/tools, use it to store my helmet while I am at work. 
I generally only put water in the bladder when I go on a day long ride. Other than that I normally just take a water bottle and leave the pack home. 
It also does double duty as I wear it on my motocross bikes when we are trail riding. I fill it with water because I end up much further from the truck and sometimes its hot as heck. 
Works for me because I can't stand to wear a chest protector on my dirt bike. 
Nothing against fanny packs, just don't really fit my needs.


----------

